# BoB Trailer Modifications



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

hello all,

Just ran a couple searches on modifying a BoB trailer for pulaskis and mcloeds. I found something on the US FS site:

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/fspubs/98232812/appenb1.htm#appenbA1

wondering if anyone out there has other options/set ups and would be willing to post up...

Cheers!


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

I just bolt a plastic milk crate in the BOB and lay the tool handles towards the back then bungee the handles down to the frame. I cut a slot near the rear corner of the milk crate for the chain saw to lay flat with the blade extending out.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*similar*

I set up mine similar to the USFS graphic. I zip tied in two scraps of plywood. Cut notches in the plywood to help secure the handles.

Also zip tied clear plastic tubing around the front tubes of the trailer. the metal ends of tools seemed bang against that area quite a bit.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

thefriar said:


> hello all,
> 
> Just ran a couple searches on modifying a BoB trailer for pulaskis and mcloeds. I found something on the US FS site:
> 
> ...


Look at the illustration on the link...Don't know about you, but I like the ax end pointed down! I'd rather crash into the duller grub end (I have guards for those too).

I don't install the board near the wheel, just cover the metal with old tires and zip ties so it doesn't clang. Cut a slot in the bottom of the upper board for the handle on a chain saw. If you don't use a saw, the board by the wheel would help some, particularly with a weedeater.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Any pictures of finished products? 

It's fortuitous that the CT NEMBA chapter passed me a BoB yesterday. We had a massive storm over the weekend and I'd rather ride with tools and saw than hike all of our trails to clear the blow down this weekend. Should be a good first outing with the BoB.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

*We Use a Big Tub*










There is also a small Rubbermaid that fits tight, and lower, too. I like the big tub because you can put work boots, stuff, and pin flags in it easy, plus it fairs everything well on water crossings.

We used to think about making the tool slot things, but our tubs are just so useful.

Sometimes we use the tubs like wheel barrows on the BOB.

-Paul


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice! The bucket/rubbermaid option could be great to haul dirt, I like the dual applicability there.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*Failures?*

The bottom started letting go in my BOB, and another time the frame broke on the tow bike. I'm wondering if others have experienced similar equipment failures or if I'm just hapless or perhaps carrying too much weight. I doubt I had more than 50 lbs onboard, just a Carsonite Sign pounder, maybe six of the fiberglass posts, and a ammo can of the sticker/decals.


----------



## roguehoe (Nov 27, 2007)

I would like to see a photo of a BOB trailer with a weedeater mounted in it....I can't seem to get one stable enough for rolling along the trail without bouncing around everywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Back in 2001 or '02, I got a BOB Trailer through an IMBA program for SMART in NJ. It came with plywood tool holders like those in the OP.

As I recall, I ditched 1 of the 2 holders and used wire screen to line the inside of the basket to keep tools and supplies in. Also found a big heavy canvas bag to throw tools in. We used to regularly carry a Max-ax, long-handled pruners, weed cutter, and trail marking supplies.

Regarding failures, I've bent the BOB trailer a bit (75-100lbs of rocks) but since it's cromoly steel, it was relatively easy to straighten out.

Other mods - made a "fender" on the pivoting fork to keep crud off the cargo and swapped out the rear tire for a fat 2" wide one.

JMJ


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Tried to use my BOB last weekend, not 29er friendly!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

thefriar said:


> Tried to use my BOB last weekend, not 29er friendly!


You need the "28" fork, it as the longer reach for a 29er wheel.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Bottom falling out...*



bsieb said:


> The bottom started letting go in my BOB, and another time the frame broke on the tow bike. I'm wondering if others have experienced similar equipment failures or if I'm just hapless or perhaps carrying too much weight. I doubt I had more than 50 lbs onboard, just a Carsonite Sign pounder, maybe six of the fiberglass posts, and a ammo can of the sticker/decals.


Yup had this happenon one we have had for a long time. Brought it to the welder and had him tack it back on and put two metal strips under the mesh. Ours came off due to sliding over rocks/trees on the tech trails and somewhat due to weight.

I think the most we have had in our is 60 lbs. Wish I had a pic of that one...tools piled way high above the top of the BoB!!!

Still going strong!

Hey notice Birdman below...how ya doin in FL? Mick and crew are doing well in holding down SMART for ya!!!

Slocas - On the 29er front, just call them up and order a new mount, they are interchangable!

Bob W.


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

*Ugh...*

See:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7005373#post7005373



thefriar said:


> hello all,
> 
> Just ran a couple searches on modifying a BoB trailer for pulaskis and mcloeds. I found something on the US FS site:
> 
> ...


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

slocaus said:


> You need the "28" fork, it as the longer reach for a 29er wheel.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Bob W said:


> Hey notice Birdman below...how ya doin in FL? Mick and crew are doing well in holding down SMART for ya!!!
> 
> Bob W.


I hear Mick & company have far surpassed anything I ever accomplished with SMART. Doin' me proud, for sure. In central NC now (couldn't get out of FL fast enough) and trying to get riding in whenever I can between work, the house, and 2 kids.

Later - JMJ


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Has anyone used the Bob Ibex with a full-suspension bike for an extended period of time? I've got my trailer hooked up to a Devinci Magma and am wondering about how the trailer might affect the pivots in the rear suspension. I'm using it for trail building and maintenance on pretty rocky, technical tracks but would probably only be carrying around 20kg.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone used the Bob Ibex with a full-suspension bike for an extended period of time? I've got my trailer hooked up to a Devinci Magma and am wondering about how the trailer might affect the pivots in the rear suspension. I'm using it for trail building and maintenance on pretty rocky, technical tracks but would probably only be carrying around 20kg.


I don't know about a full sus, but I used a trailer on my Dos Niner ONCE and ended up replacing my drivetrain because it completely tweaked the rear end, which screwed my chain which screwed up everything else before I got home. I'm sticking with it only my hard tails now.


----------

